
What Goes Around Comes Around (2005) [pdf] - gajju3588
http://mitpress2.mit.edu/books/chapters/0262693143chapm1.pdf
======
simonebrunozzi
From the abstract:

This paper provides a summary of 35 years of data model proposals, grouped
into 9 different eras. We discuss the proposals of each era, and show that
there are only a few basic data modeling ideas, and most have been around a
long time. Later proposals inevitably bear a strong resemblance to certain
earlier proposals. Hence, it is a worthwhile exercise to study previous
proposals.

